# Attaching chopping block top



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys, been a while. Quick question - built my chopping block and frame. Block is 3" thick edge grain hard maple. The frame is white ash. Pretty happy with how it came out.

But how should I attach the top? Just blast a few screws into it? Or should I use something else to let it move/expand??

Thanks guys


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Buttons are usually a good idea, but difficult if the frame is already constructed. Screws will be adequate: drilling a slot allows the screws to expand and contract.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Post a picture of it. We want to see it.


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------

